# Aguafina International



## Linus_Cello (Dec 26, 2018)

So in late October, I was in the Detroit area, and was able to visit the Aguafina International (http://www.aguafina.com/), a landscape-design studio with a store specializing in Asian decor. I was in a rush, and wished that I had more time to look around. I picked up some stepping stones. A couple of pics below. (I wish a place like this was in the DC area.)


----------



## naoki (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks like a cool place, Linus.

Here is my parents' garden (the house I grew up in) from the time when we visited there last summer.












I think there are a couple more photos of Japanese park/garden in my blog page here.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks! I’d love to learn cloud pruning.


----------

